# Anyone from Essex



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi guys

We are just waiting ot be allocated a social worker right now for the home study to begin, we may have up to 8 months until one becomes available!!

Anyway just wondered if anyone else is adopting and living in Essex??....would be nice to hear from you.

Natx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Nat

I'm afraid I'm living in Staffordshire and I can't speak for all the others. There are only a few of us on the Adoption thread, we generally post onto "Starting the Journey" to keep up with each other's progress. Please feel free to join us on there.

Have you been given any reason for the long wait for a social worker, do they have a shortage in Essex?

Hoping your wait isn't as long as they say.

Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Nat

I'm not in Essex (was an Essex girl once upon a time though!). I am in the West Midlands.

We had to wait 5 months post course to be assigned an SW. The reason for our wait was that the Local Authority had an influx of 5-8 year olds and we are going for a sibling group under 4.

As Cindy saiys we all post on the starting the journey thread to share experiences and keep up to date, feel free to join us.

Good Luck

Love
Karen x


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

hi Nat,

I am an Essex girl .... but not by birth!!!! I married an Essex Boy!!  We are with an agency in Southend and everything seems to be going very quickly for us, we are doing are in the process of doing our home assessment just now and we only spoke to the agency in February!!! - if i can be of any help then just im me.

love Ann xxx


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, we are living in Essex at the moment and are just starting the adoption process. Feel free to PM me, maybe we could help each other out with info etc.


----------

